# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Ikan koi kurus

## hansjhe

Permisi suhu".. ane mau nanya ni koi ane kliatannya jdi kurus banget. Ga gesit dan lemas.. tapi masih mau makan walaupun hanya sedikit. Yang ane bingung dia makan ko kurus ya.. apakah butuh di karantina? Bingung harus diapain.. terima kasih

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

